# Solved: noob. I want my html tables to extend to the edge of the browser, no border



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

total noob here. if i make a table it stands just a little bit in from the edges of a browser when viewed. how do i eliminate that? I'd like it flush maybe then nest tables to make my boarder if i want.


----------



## eyal_p (Dec 17, 2004)

i didn't understood what u want to do, try to explain it a bit better, anyway in order to controll the size of a table just add width="number here" and height="number here" in the 

tag, in exemple if you got a table:


just add



and your table will fit the entire screen, if you want to preciaslly detarmine the size of the table just remove the % sign and write the size in pixles.


so this table width will be 800 pixles and he's height will be 600 pixles...


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Also, for full width, make sure there aren't any margins on the page, add this to your tag...

```

```


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

ahh. php guy, I think that is what I am looking for. If i just increase a table size my page would still extend to the margins of the body right?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Exactly, margins limit content from extended a set distance from the edge of the page. If there's a 1 inch margin, everything will show up one inch from the edge, so I hope getting ride of margins will solve your problem.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks!


----------

